# 5Th Wheel Tripod And Slide Jacks



## Jeep Guy (Jul 8, 2012)

Are these items needed? We bought a 31FQBHS a couple of months ago and really love it. Just wondering if slide jacks are needed and what about a tripod for the kingpin?
Thanks
Eric


----------



## D.P. (Nov 8, 2009)

I got the tripod for the king pin just to help with movement of the camper while we are in it. It does seem to stable the camper. I have not tried the slide jacks.


----------



## maddog (Dec 16, 2009)

I put the BAL lock arm stabalizer bars all the way around on my fifth wheel and made it fairly solid. The were not too expensive and were easy to install. I did use a tripod for a few years but they are bulky and not easy to store, also mine was heavy and awkward to set up. Now I just turn 6 set scewsand I'm stable all the way around.My link


----------



## Jeep Guy (Jul 8, 2012)

maddog said:


> I put the BAL lock arm stabalizer bars all the way around on my fifth wheel and made it fairly solid. The were not too expensive and were easy to install. I did use a tripod for a few years but they are bulky and not easy to store, also mine was heavy and awkward to set up. Now I just turn 6 set scewsand I'm stable all the way around.My link


Wow, Thanks for the link. That's very interesting.


----------



## rtavi (Jul 8, 2005)

Don't use slide jacks. If a tire leaks down during the night you can permanently bend the slide.


----------



## hoodscoop (Mar 29, 2012)

rtavi said:


> Don't use slide jacks. If a tire leaks down during the night you can permanently bend the slide.


WOW!, you just busted my bubble. I have been measuring for a couple days and have purchased materials to build slideout jacks. Unfortunately what you say makes total sense. Now I don't know if I will continue. Could always put jackstands under the axles but now it's becoming to much work.


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

As maddog said, I have also heard others have had the best results for stabilizing from the the lock arm stabilizers.

Jim


----------



## rtavi (Jul 8, 2005)

hoodscoop said:


> Don't use slide jacks. If a tire leaks down during the night you can permanently bend the slide.


WOW!, you just busted my bubble. I have been measuring for a couple days and have purchased materials to build slideout jacks. Unfortunately what you say makes total sense. Now I don't know if I will continue. Could always put jackstands under the axles but now it's becoming to much work.








[/quote]

I only have a 29 ft Sydney 5ver but I've found that the locking wheel chocks combined with the regular rear jacks stop almost all the movement. Don't know why but maybe it's just because I have a smaller unit with only one slideout.


----------

